# North Texas Retriever Club



## capflyfish

Looking for Derby and Open info on North Texas Retriever Club in Springer OK. If anyone has callback info etc. as it becomes available it would be much appreciated.


----------



## FOM

All I know is nine dogs are back in derby for the 3rd, sorry no numbers.

Open - judges are in charge!


----------



## capflyfish

Out of 17 starters. Brutal Thanks for info.
Sounds like a tough open as per usual.


----------



## Tom Watson

Seven dogs back to the Derby 4th. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## FOM

19 dogs back to 2nd in open.


----------



## Ted Shih

I was told the following:

1. Indy: O/H Caire
2. Visa: O/Kammerer, H/Caire
3. Kitty: O/Shih, H/Bickley

Don't know anything more


----------



## Jiggy

CONGRATS to the Caires, Ted, DH Robbie and Cherylon! What a showing.

Marcy


----------



## J.D. Penn

Congrats to Mrs. Caire! She did a great job handling today.


----------



## EdA

Open to the water blind
7,8,13,21,22,27,35,36,41,42,43,44,45,46


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Tia & Ethel pups. 

Thank you Dr. Ed for the Callbacks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

11 back to The Water Marks in The Open.


----------



## jollydog

The 11 to watermarks are minus 21 41. 45
from Dr. Ed's post.

The 1st series was a great test with well 
placed birds and they did it all without long
marks. Very fun and challenging test to run even
though my dog did NOT do it.

Rest of series have been good as well.
Watermarks start soon.


----------



## BlakeD

Derby results:
1st- Indy/Suzan Caire
2nd- visa/Susan Caire
3rs- Kitty/ Robbie Bickley
4th- Josie/ kristi Roberts
RJ- teddy/ John Caire
Jams- Trap/ Trevor Toberny
Jams- not sure name/ Rob Eerhardt.

Don't quote me but these are what I was emailed.


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats to Rob Erhardt on the win. Also to James.Joe and Kate on 3rd.


----------



## Andy Carlson

HUGE congratulations to Lainee and Bullet for their 4th place finish in the Open!!

We are proud of you both!!

Momma Briezy is thrilled


----------



## ErinsEdge

Andy Carlson said:


> HUGE congratulations to Lainee and Bullet for their 4th place finish in the Open!!


Congrats Lainee and Bullet. WTG!!


----------



## Judy Chute

Congratulations!!, "Bullet"....and Lainee  

ooops  ....proud "Briezy" and Andy, Too!

Judy


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Lainee & Bullet! 

Oops, yes, and Andy too! 

And that's a title for Carma Futhey's Catalina's Trumarc (unless I missed another dog he had in the 4th). It also qualifies her the National. Good for Rob!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations, Lainee & Bullet!


----------



## Annette

Congratulations Lainee and Bullet


----------



## Angie B

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations Lainee & Bullet!
> 
> Oops, yes, and Andy too!
> 
> And that's a title for Carma Futhey's Catalina's Trumarc (unless I missed another dog he had in the 4th). It also qualifies her the National. Good for Rob!


Awesome!!! Congrats all around!!

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats Lainee and Bullet.


----------



## Pals

Great job Lainee and Bullet!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Howard N

Andy Carlson said:


> HUGE congratulations to Lainee and Bullet for their 4th place finish in the Open!!
> 
> We are proud of you both!!
> 
> Momma Briezy is thrilled


*WAHOO!!*




.


----------



## bbransta

Good job, Lainee and Bullet! Colorado is proud of you both. Barb


----------



## moonstonelabs

Good job Trudy and Rob...another FC and national qualifier for Rob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bill


----------



## JusticeDog

*whoooooo HOOOOOOOO!!!!!! *

*Big Congrats to Lainee and Bullet!!!!!! *

*Way to kick some big dog butt!!! *


----------



## joeharris

So were there any other dogs in the open besides Lainee and Bullet? Congrats by the way Lainee!


----------



## JusticeDog

joeharris said:


> So were there any other dogs in the open besides Lainee and Bullet? Congrats by the way Lainee!


Nope. That was it... ;-)


----------



## Judy Chute

Howard N said:


> *WAHOO!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Howard....surely you could improve the visibility of that..WAHOO!! :wink: !


----------



## shooter71

Congrads Rob and Carma on Trudi's FC.....Way to go!!!!!!!!!

Also good Job Joe and James on Kate's 3rd..

Nice Job Guys!!!!!!!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Vic Batton

Anybody have the results from the open?


----------



## Susan

Congratulations to Rob and Carma for Trudi's win!! Also to Lainee and Bullet for the placement!

--Susie


----------



## Becky Mills

Andy Carlson said:


> HUGE congratulations to Lainee and Bullet for their 4th place finish in the Open!!
> 
> We are proud of you both!!
> 
> Momma Briezy is thrilled


So is Aunt Becky! Yeehaw!!!!!


----------



## Brandoned

Open Results:
1st #44 Rob Earnhardt (new FC)
2nd #35 Danny Farmer
3rd #7 James Roberts
4th #13 Lainee
RJ #8 Suzanne Caire
Do not remember any of the Jams. 

Congrats to all that finished the trial, you earned it!!

Thank you for all of your hard work Dr Ed, Robbie & Trey Bickley, Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure, Chester, Joel Harris, Don ??, Ron Geels, Doug Grimes, Danny Farmer and to the others I missed.


----------



## sbl

Congratulations Rob, Carma and Trudi!!!

Sarah Love


----------



## JWC

Am 4th 3,9,1213,18,19,29,31,34,38. Ten dogs


----------



## tbadams

Yea! For Rob, Carma, and Trudi!!!:


----------



## pam ingham

Any time an amateur finishes an open, it's a big deal - that has been said time and again because it is so true - not because amateurs aren't as good as pros, but they usually just don't have as many bullets - however in Lainee's case - guess she needed just one Bullet - way to go L & B. That being said, also huge congrats to Trudi, Rob and Carma - last fall they were second in NT by a hair- today was their day - in a world where good guys don't always finish first - today they did!!


----------



## roseberry

i am waiting to pass my congrats to lainee and bullet......according to the callbacks posted above, *the weekend aint over yet!!!!! *


----------



## capflyfish

Congratulations to Rob, Trudi and Carmaker. We couldn't be happier! David & Laura


----------



## Lance-CO

Yeah, Lainee and Bullet. Been out of the loop since I'm been with the family this couple weeks but way to go!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats to Mr. Rob & Trudi on the win. Good going Cash & Tia.


----------



## FOM

roseberry said:


> i am waiting to pass my congrats to lainee and bullet......according to the callbacks posted above, *the weekend aint over yet!!!!! *


Sorry to report, we went out on the waterblind in the Am, I think it was just a little too much for him and I in a single day...but I'm very proud of what we accomplished together. The Open was extremely challenging so to finish it was pretty neat, getting a small piece of it was icing on the cake!

Thanks to every at the NTRC, they worked their rear ends off to make this trial happen. Thanks to the judges for giving up your weekend. Thanks to "Team Bullet" too. I know I only got a 4th, but it's my first Open finish and Open placement with my first AA dog, pretty neat experience and one I won't forget for a long time!

Lainee and Bullet


----------



## MooseGooser

Lainee
What do you mean "only a fourth"


I think that is awesome!!

HUGE CONGRATS!!!


Gooser


----------



## jgrammer

Congratulations, Rob, FC Trudi and Carma!!! And congrats also to Lainee and Bullet and all those that placed!


----------



## JWC

Amateur Placements:
1st/#19 Roux/Price
2nd/#31 Pearl/Caire
3rd/#3 Tia/ S. Caire
4th/#29 Gracie/McClure
RJ #12 Ruff/Beardon
Jams#38 Holland/Ed Aycock
#31 Bling/ Judy Aycock
#18 Pie/Russell

Congratulations to all!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Way to go Pearl, Tia, Gracie, Bling, & Holland. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*1st/#19 Roux/Price*
2nd/#31 Pearl/Caire
3rd/#3 Tia/ S. Caire
4th/#29 Gracie/McClure
RJ #12 Ruff/Beardon
Jams#38 Holland/Ed Aycock
#31 Bling/ Judy Aycock
#18 Pie/Russell

*Congrats Frank and Roux!*
And everyone else of course


----------



## Gunners Up

Congrats to Brother Frank & Roux!!!!


----------



## Kyle B

Great news Frank and Lainee!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Wow!! Congrats to all!!!!


Aaron*


----------



## SFLabs

Nice Job Frank & Roux....Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Good job Roux. Now tell Frank you want the FC


----------



## huntinman

Paul Rainbolt said:


> *1st/#19 Roux/Price*
> 2nd/#31 Pearl/Caire
> 3rd/#3 Tia/ S. Caire
> 4th/#29 Gracie/McClure
> RJ #12 Ruff/Beardon
> Jams#38 Holland/Ed Aycock
> #31 Bling/ Judy Aycock
> #18 Pie/Russell
> 
> *Congrats Frank and Roux!*
> And everyone else of course


That's what I'm talking about! way to go Frank and Roux!! The old man is running good... Roux is doing well too!


----------



## Guest

Congrats Lainee and Bullet


----------



## EdA

Results posted on EE, many thanks to those who stepped up to help with our manpower shortage, Paul Rainbolt, Frank Price, Don Ritter (who received a 6:15 AM text message Friday AM begging for help), Charles Bearden, Joel Harris, Mr. Russell, Trevor Toberny, et all and as always our most special bird thrower of all time Chester Mooring who spent a good part of the weekend in a layout blind. Also thanks to our regular crew Judy Aycock, Doug Grimes, Ron Geels, Robby and Trey Bickley, Sylvia McClure, Greg Bradford, John and Suzan Caire, and of course our judges Mike Crow, Brandon Edmondson, Dave Harter, and John Montenieri. Last but far from least the best host on the planet our land owner and land acquisition person Jud Little without whose help there would not have been a National Championship Stake in 1992, 1996,and 2000, nor would there have been a North Texas Retriever Club field trial since 1991, thank you Jud, you are the BEST!!!!!!!


----------



## J Hoggatt

gmhr1 said:


> Congrats Lainee and Bullet


I 2nd that Congrats!!!!! Way to go!.


----------



## frontier

FOM said:


> Sorry to report, we went out on the waterblind in the Am, I think it was just a little too much for him and I in a single day...but I'm very proud of what we accomplished together. The Open was extremely challenging so to finish it was pretty neat, getting a small piece of it was icing on the cake!
> 
> Thanks to every at the NTRC, they worked their rear ends off to make this trial happen. Thanks to the judges for giving up your weekend. Thanks to "Team Bullet" too. I know I only got a 4th, but it's my first Open finish and Open placement with my first AA dog, pretty neat experience and one I won't forget for a long time!
> 
> Lainee and Bullet


Congrats Lainee and Bullet


----------



## Angie B

EdA said:


> Results posted on EE, many thanks to those who stepped up to help with our manpower shortage, Paul Rainbolt, Frank Price, Don Ritter (who received a 6:15 AM text message Friday AM begging for help), Charles Bearden, Joel Harris, Mr. Russell, Trevor Toberny, et all and as always our most special bird thrower of all time Chester Mooring who spent a good part of the weekend in a layout blind. Also thanks to our regular crew Judy Aycock, Doug Grimes, Ron Geels, Robby and Trey Bickley, Sylvia McClure, Greg Bradford, John and Suzan Caire, and of course our judges Mike Crow, Brandon Edmondson, Dave Harter, and John Montenieri. Last but far from least the best host on the planet our land owner and land acquisition person Jud Little without whose help there would not have been a National Championship Stake in 1992, 1996,and 2000, nor would there have been a North Texas Retriever Club field trial since 1991, thank you Jud, you are the BEST!!!!!!!


Here, Here!!!

Angie


----------



## Tim West

Congrats to all, especially Rob E and Trudy and of course the Brown Dog and Frank.

Would have been happy to help too, but the Monday close got me. I won't miss it in the fall!


----------



## savage25xtreme

Congrats Lainee and BULLET!!!

Congrats Frank and ROUX!!! 

Proud of you both. See you this weekend.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Thanks to everyone, and big congrats to all that placed and finished. Thank you judges and N TX club for working your butts off so we can do what we love to do. Also a big thanks to Debbie, Mason, Tim, Judi, Kent, and everyone who has ever tossed a bird for Roux. He and I really appreciate the help.

About 6 years ago I remember watching a little woman named Lainee with a big black dog struggling to get through a derby. I too, was struggling to finish a derby with a young dog that I thought at the time might have the ability to get a JAM before he aged out. The learning curve for both of us rookies was steep and brutal. (Roux and I went out in the first series the first 4 derbies we ran!) 

Needless to say, this past weekend held a good day for those hard headed rookies of 6 years ago. Way to go Lainee and Bullet, very proud for you both.

Roux, you did good, too.

fp


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

What a cool post Frank. Applause from farther south in Texas to you, Lainee and the rest of the placements! Sounds like a great weekend!!


----------



## mjcrow

thanks to all of the folks that helped out this weekend 
everything went smoothly and it sure makes it more enjoyable
when you are sitting in the chair
congrats to all who finished
mike


----------



## Judy Myers

Just got back from Canada and saw all the good news. Special congratulations to Rob, Carma, and Trudi on the win, the FC, and on qualifying for the National. Congrats to Lainee and Bullett on the Open placement, to Frank and Roux on the Amateur win, and to all the others who won or placed. Sounds like a great trial.


----------



## John Montenieri

EdA said:


> Results posted on EE, many thanks to those who stepped up to help with our manpower shortage, Paul Rainbolt, Frank Price, Don Ritter (who received a 6:15 AM text message Friday AM begging for help), Charles Bearden, Joel Harris, Mr. Russell, Trevor Toberny, et all and as always our most special bird thrower of all time Chester Mooring who spent a good part of the weekend in a layout blind. Also thanks to our regular crew Judy Aycock, Doug Grimes, Ron Geels, Robby and Trey Bickley, Sylvia McClure, Greg Bradford, John and Suzan Caire, and of course our judges Mike Crow, Brandon Edmondson, Dave Harter, and John Montenieri. Last but far from least the best host on the planet our land owner and land acquisition person Jud Little without whose help there would not have been a National Championship Stake in 1992, 1996,and 2000, nor would there have been a North Texas Retriever Club field trial since 1991, thank you Jud, you are the BEST!!!!!!!


I can't emphasize the amount of work these guys did, I had a great time and I love going down to TX. Thanks for treating us judges great. Congrats to all that placed and thanks to my co-judge Dave Harter.


----------



## Old School Labs

Big WOOHOO for Lainee and Bullet, it must have been all the excellent bird throwing thru the week that did it. No really he was looking good in training and you did a fine job with him.
Congrats also to the training group last week, the Caires, Ed, and although no ribbons, Robby and Joel.

Good job girl......


----------



## J.D. Penn

Congrats Frank and Roux! I also want to thank the derby judges. They setup some very nice tests. They also let my poor girl keep running test dog, even though we uglied up their tests pretty bad.


----------



## Warren Flynt

We need a 'like' button on here. Congrats Frank and Lainee! 



Bayou Magic said:


> Thanks to everyone, and big congrats to all that placed and finished. Thank you judges and N TX club for working your butts off so we can do what we love to do. Also a big thanks to Debbie, Mason, Tim, Judi, Kent, and everyone who has ever tossed a bird for Roux. He and I really appreciate the help.
> 
> About 6 years ago I remember watching a little woman named Lainee with a big black dog struggling to get through a derby. I too, was struggling to finish a derby with a young dog that I thought at the time might have the ability to get a JAM before he aged out. The learning curve for both of us rookies was steep and brutal. (Roux and I went out in the first series the first 4 derbies we ran!)
> 
> Needless to say, this past weekend held a good day for those hard headed rookies of 6 years ago. Way to go Lainee and Bullet, very proud for you both.
> 
> Roux, you did good, too.
> 
> fp


----------



## mohaled

Congrats~!! Frank and Roux


----------

